# Need help deciding which one to get!



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I vastly prefer the gelding's way of going. I am also a believer that when a horse you regret selling has the chance to come back into your life, you should take it.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Thats how I felt too


SilverMaple said:


> I vastly prefer the gelding's way of going. I am also a believer that when a horse you regret selling has the chance to come back into your life, you should take it.


Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

First, why did you sell the gelding? If you buy him only to sell him again his value will decrease. I always feel badly for a horse that gets sold frequently. 

I like the way the gelding is moving in the top one, looks like it is filmed during a show and he is collected and forward. In the bottom one, on grass, he moves similar to the mare. Not sure why that is, different riders maybe?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the gelding too. and if you'v had experience with him all the better.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

I originally got him off the track as a resale. I didnt realize how much I actually liked him until he sold. 
He wouldnt be for sale again. Either one would be a keeper. 

The video in the show setting was in march 2018. The video in the grass was last summer a month or so coming off the track. 


AnitaAnne said:


> First, why did you sell the gelding? If you buy him only to sell him again his value will decrease. I always feel badly for a horse that gets sold frequently.
> 
> I like the way the gelding is moving in the top one, looks like it is filmed during a show and he is collected and forward. In the bottom one, on grass, he moves similar to the mare. Not sure why that is, different riders maybe?


Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

This was kidd (the gelding) today. 
He hadn't been ridden in a while and was pretty strong.
But still was brave and obedient 






Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Mare









Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Gelding









Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

TbsandMalinois said:


> This was kidd (the gelding) today.
> He hadn't been ridden in a while and was pretty strong.
> But still was brave and obedient
> 
> ...


I don't know about him moving strong, but he was certainly moving hollow. Looked great in the show jumping one, are you sure that is the same rider?


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Different rider. The video today was me. Yes he was very hollow and very strong.
He has been out of consistant work for the oast few months. (The main reason she is selling, no time for him)

Hes lost some muscle and still has no top line. I know it will take a lot of work to build that up and get him balanced and using himself properly.


AnitaAnne said:


> I don't know about him moving strong, but he was certainly moving hollow. Looked great in the show jumping one, are you sure that is the same rider?


Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------

